# 很好 / 不错



## cheshire

"hen hao"
"bu cuo"

Which is more "good" to the speaker? Does it depend?


----------



## eastlife

I voted "henhao".
"bucuo" is not bad, acceptable.


----------



## cheshire

感謝、感謝!
新年快楽!


----------



## gao_yixing

Wow...A very interesting poll.
bu cuo is not very good indeed. Sometimes it indicate that you're not good.


----------



## Croquantes

What about 好不错？Where does that rank on the 好 meter?


----------



## SuperXW

You can understand this literally.
hen hao = very good.
bu cuo = not bad.


----------



## OneStroke

Double negatives are always weaker than affirmatives in Chinese. 很多 is more than 不少.


----------



## xiaolijie

OneStroke said:


> Double negatives are always weaker than affirmatives in Chinese. 很多 is more than 不少.


Are you referring to post #5? If "很好" is more good rolleyes than "好不错", then can it be said that "好不错" is practically the same as "好" in terms of how good something is? Or is 好不错 more  好 than just "好"?

PS: The following phrase seems to exist also: "挺好不错！"


----------



## Youngfun

Never heard 好不错。。。but you can hear 很不错、非常不错、相当不错、挺不错的。


----------



## xiaolijie

Youngfun said:


> Never heard 好不错。。。but you can hear 很不错、非常不错、相当不错、挺不错的。


I can imagine "好不错" exists (In China, anything can exist! ). I  think the meaning is very much the same as "挺不错".


----------



## Lucia_zwl

“好不错” also sounds weird to me... and we say "挺好，不错" with a pause in between


----------



## xiaolijie

Hi Lucia, 
With “好不错”, I was only speaking on behalf of post #5. But are you sure it's not often used in other regions? I see quite a few examples turned up in Google. Besides, from similar phrases like "好不容易"，"好不简单", etc... I assumed “好不错” should be fine.

By the way, a nice surprise to see you ( Of course, it's not because today is the day after the Doomsday )


----------



## zhg

xiaolijie said:


> I can imagine "好不错" exists (In China, anything can exist! ). I  think the meaning is very much the same as "挺不错".


I have only heard of using 好不错*哟*，好不错*的哟*，in an exaggerating manner.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

xiaolijie said:


> Hi Lucia,
> With “好不错”, I was only speaking on behalf of post #5. But are you sure it's not often used in other regions? I see quite a few examples turned up in Google. Besides, from similar phrases like "好不容易"，"好不简单", etc... I assumed “好不错” should be fine.
> 
> By the way, a nice surprise to see you ( Of course, it's not because today is the day after the Doomsday )


"好不错" is really rare for me... Yes, "好不容易" is quite often used, and sometimes “好不简单”, but I'm afraid "好不错" doesn't go for this. It would be better if #5 could give some context
Haha~~ actually I was queuing for a ship ticket for the Doomsday, but only to find the Doomsday was cancelled, so I'm back~


----------



## Dragonseed

For me "bu cuo 不錯" implies that it is quite good, and actually quite unexpected. 
"hai bu cuo 還不錯" reinforces the same message ("I did not think it would come out so good / well").

"hen hao 很好" does not have that implicit meaning.


----------

